# Advice: Flush King Vs Quickie Flush



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reference CAMPING WORLD:

Flush King (38.69)
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...19&skunum=20522

*vs. *

Quickie Flush with Access kit (20.69)
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...,19&skunum=7332

Just wondering if one is better then the other. Leaning toward the Flush King since I could use it on both tanks.(







)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, and the Flush King does not require dropping the belly cover either. I have neither. If I had to do it myself, as handy as I am, I would do the Flush King. And you are right, you can use it in both tanks.

On the other hand, if California Jim or Parker Outbacker had nothing to do but install a Quickie Flush on my Outback, I would go that route. It should be standard equipment.

Randy


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I installed the quicky flush and it took about 2.5 hours. I have used it twice and it seems to help. Another camper I camped next to had something like the flush king that he used with one of those 4 wheeled blue dollies. It sure takes off the pressure of having to the dumps in a hurry.

One more thing. When I clicked on the link for the Flush King, I thought it was funny that they used a white drinking water hose in the picture. I can tell you I am not letting any of my white hoses come anywhere near either my black or grey tank. yuk.....yuk.....and double yuk. I hate to even think about it. I can just see me asking my wife, "Which hose was it that I used to clean out the black tank last time honey." The hose I use on my quickie flush is a different color for sure.

Kevin


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The only problem I see with putting a Flush King on an Outback is you are sending the water 4 feet up a pipe before it even gets to the tanks so I can't see how well it could clean the tanks. Just my opinion. Drop the cover and install the Quickie Flush easy mod.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The offer is still open Randy action

Flush King Pros: Use it immediately with no mods on both tanks, cleans tank better than just dumping alone.

Flush King Cons: Uses ALOT of water, takes a relatively long time to use well. Not reccomended for dump stations with people waiting.

Quickie Flush Pros: Cleans installed tank exceptionally well with little water and does it fast. Can use at dump station with people waiting.

Quickie Flush Cons: Outback surgery to install, harder on some models that have gas line blocking botom liner. Typical installtion time of 2 hours. Can only use it on one tank. So install two!









Overall the QF does a better job, faster, and with less water than the FK. But ya gotta pay the price







Labor that is! Or heck, Camping World will install it for ya for $64









The famed QF freshly installed!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i have both on my rig. must agree with california jim, he hits it all right on the head!! i think QF cleans my black tank much better, but if I have time, I still like to use flush king on the grey tank. probably should just installa QF on both tanks as mentioned previously. I am not at all mechanically inclined, but didn't find the instalation of QF to be overly difficult. took me a little longer, but definately not rocket science to get installed. really, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since I am not going to eat from either the Black or Grey tanks the easy flush is the Flush King. All I want to do is re fill the tanks quickly to dilute the contents and then drain. Job done. That does not mean I don't want to belly dive under the Outback to see what goodies the good boys in Goshen left me but that will wait for another day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I used a Flush King all last summer, and found that I would have to fill the tank several times to get the water to be even somewhat clear. I installed the quickie flush a few weeks ago, and it will be getting it's maiden voyage this weekend at the Northeast Spring Rally. From talking to folks who have them, I'm anticipating using alot less time and water to flush the black tank. I will still use the Flush King to observe what coming out of the tank, to flush the grey tank, and to flush the sewer hose.

Tim


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

I completed my walkthrough today and we discussed this very thing. The tech said another option was to just use a wand down the toilet. Seems ok, except you have to get water inside when you take the charged hose in the bathroom. I bought the Quickie Flush and will install before we go camping


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Since I am still borrowing my Dad's Prowler, I decided to test the quick flush on it. I installed it in about 30 mintues and the next time we went camping, it cleaned the tank out in less than 5 minutes. That was dump and flush included. 
It works great and if you are handy, it can be installed in no time. 
I'm not sure on Outback install issues but where there is a will there is a way right? 
I don't know why they don't put these on as standard features, or at least options.
Wouldn't have a trailer without one now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just installed the quikie flush a couple of weeks ago
If I would have known how good of a job it did.
I would have done it long ago. The time spent doing it is well worth it
It took me about 3 hrs.
I would diffinetly go with the quikie flush








Don


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

My Favorite Tornado Permanent Tank Rinser

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...,19&prodID=4969


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Quickie Flush all the way. I have a Flush King also (my first flusher) I tried to use it on mt friends 25rs and the way the pipes run wouldn't allow the water to flow it would create so much back pressure the water would almost stop flowing. The Quickie Flush also does a much better job in lass time.

Jim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

This is Bill (not Jan), the lucky guy who's gonna be installing the quicki-flush. I have a question for California Jim and anyone else who has already installed one.
Notwithstanding the accessibility difficulties, what is the optimum place on the tank to position the QF? Some have said to put it on the tank's end, similar to California Jim's installation, while others have put it near the middle.

Having dropped the belly pan and looked at my black tank, it appears that there is very little room between the I-beam and the tank's end. Even with a right angle drive on a drill, it looks like not enough room. I wonder if all outbacks have the same dimension between I-beam and tank? The front of the tank (facing forward) has even less room to a frame crossmember. The rear of the tank (where the sensors are) looks to be the only easy place to put the QF. Does anyone KNOW what the level sensors are like inside the tank? I see the wires to the sensors on the outside of the tank, but would like to know for sure whether the sensors would be hit with a hole saw making a hole 6 inches away.

Thanks for all replies.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Bill:

An optimally you would want the QF opposing or pointing right at the sensors to keep them clean. I have never seen the sensor inside but really doubt that they are anything more than a small set of metal contacts each. When the "water" reaches the sensor it shorts the contacts and completes the circuit. You wouldn't need anything big to do this

6" away should be just fine. But then again you won't be pointing the spray at the sensors either. The bottom line here is to just put the QF where ever you can, about 2/3 the way up the tank (by the top). The QF has about 12 spray beams in all directions and will still wash the tank out just fine.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

My trailer is a 25rss and the only place I could install my quickie flush was on the same side as the sensors. Not the best place to put it, but the only available spot. I put mine about 5 inches from the sensor and it seems to have had no ill affect on the sensor.

I hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also put mine on the same side as the sensors only on the other side of the outlet. I installed the tornado and figured the side sprays will keep the sensors clean. After 5 years maybe I ll look in and see if it works better or not.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow.......

Just installed mine last night on the 25rss....about 1.5 hours total. I installed it exactly like kevman.

Being a car guy, I used RTV as a sealant (had it in the garage). Can't wait to use it! It was also neat to get a peek of the "bowels" of my TT.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Talk about fast response!!! An hour after my question, I have four replies. Thanks to Jim, Kevin, John and Mike. Looks like I will install the QF in the rear of the tank, about 6 inches from the closest sensor.

FYI, I upsized the 3/8" I.D. plastic line to 1/2" I.D. reinforced plastic. Bought it at Home Depot. The plastic line that was packaged with my QF was kinked, so I figured why not make it bigger and get reinforced too. Home Depot had brass barbed fittings for the larger size of tubing too. I didn't really expect the original tube to pop (being non-reinforced) but the it was kinky thing that made me do it. LOL. Maybe I will take a few pics and post them.

Bill


2005 Outback 27 RSDS
2005 F-250 PSD crew-cab 4X4 with Tow-Command
Reese trunnion WD hitch and dual-cam sway control


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I found that crossbrace to be nothing more than sheetmetal so I holesawed it to fit the quickie flush and installed it opposite the sensors and outlet. I really would not consider it structural but thats just my opinion. I also removed the outside shower head and put a hose end on it so I could use the pump to flush with. I just keep a sprayer along to use if need be.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You think the pump will give enuf pressure?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I tried it before I installed it there is good pressure could be better. What an excuse to buy a larger pump







. But in a bind it works.

John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I just finished installing mine a few hours ago.
Can't wait to try that thing out after the silicone dries.
I can say that dropping the belly on a 21RS is a major pain.
I ended up putting it on the same side as the sensors as my only other choice would have been a holesaw through the cross beam, so I took the easy way out.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I found that crossbrace to be nothing more than sheetmetal so I holesawed it to fit the quickie flush and installed it opposite the sensors and outlet. I really would not consider it structural but thats just my opinion.Â I also removed the outside shower head and put a hose end on it so I could use the pump to flush with. I just keep a sprayer along to use if need be.
> 
> John
> [snapback]36005[/snapback]​


I too am thinking of cutting through the crossbrace and mounting the Quikie Flush as you did. I was wandering if you could explain a little more about the job. Did you use a power cutter or just a hand saw? How big was the hole? Did you reinforce the crossbrace to strenghen the cut hole area? Etc.


----------

